# awesome day/night if fishing at navarre



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

We had our lines in at about 145 pm and got our first bull within an hour. It got a little slow until the sun started going down. We got slammed by a school of reds and at one point all of the lines were out of the water because we couldn't keep up with the bight lol. After that we put the lines back in but that was the end of our luck for the day. We tallyed up 5 bulls one slot a couple of blues and a few that got away. The big one was 39 inches at 24.5 lbs


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice haul

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty bull, great job!!!!


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

nice fish. what did you use for bait


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Those bull bites never get old..nice catch!


----------



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

We were using cut mullet for bait


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Way to go bro, nice looking bulls!


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

I did have a pomp rig out but no go. Love getting into the Bulls but really looking forward to some pompano. It was a pretty good night though. Got to see a momma dolphin and some young ones put on an acrobatic show as well. A day fishing on the beach always beats a day at home wishing you were out fishing!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip ! Thanks for the report . It want be too much longer on the pompano .


----------

